# well ima ask a cat question



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

it seems like everybodys asking about catfish so ive got a question

where is a place i can go catfish from shore from the beulah side of town?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Steve's Catfish Pond. Probably the best and most surefire way to bring some good catfish home to eat.

http://www.stevesfarm.net/Fishing.html


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

im a cheap ass, do u know how muchthey charge a pound?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

He has a link on there you can open.....but heres the prices

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left><DIV class=text-align:left;margin-left:0px;text-indent:0px;><SPAN class=textstyle2>_*Fishing Prices & Other Info
*_</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><DIV class=Object149><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left><DIV class=text-align:left;margin-left:0px;text-indent:0px;><SPAN class=textstyle2>_*FISHING HOURS
*_</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><DIV class=Object150><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle><DIV class=text-align:center;margin-left:0px;text-indent:0px;>*<SPAN class=textstyle3>Open 6 Days
A Week
Mon. - Sat.
7:00<SPAN class=textstyle4>AM<SPAN class=textstyle3> - 7:00*<SPAN class=textstyle4>*PM
*</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><DIV class=Object151><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle><DIV class=text-align:center;margin-left:0px;text-indent:0px;><SPAN class=textstyle2>*We are ALWAYS
CLOSED SUNDAY
*</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><DIV class=Object152><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left><DIV class=text-align:left;margin-left:0px;text-indent:0px;><SPAN class=textstyle5>(Hours for May - Sept.)
</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><DIV class=Object153><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle><DIV class=text-align:center;margin-left:0px;text-indent:0px;><SPAN class=textstyle5>Please have fish 
weighed in for 
cleaning by 6:30<SPAN class=textstyle6>PM.
</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><DIV class=Object154><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left><DIV class=text-align:left;margin-left:0px;text-indent:0px;><SPAN class=textstyle7>*Admission: $3 per person - FREE for 4 y.o. & Under
*<SPAN class=textstyle8>_*(Ask about a discount for first time customers)
*_<SPAN class=textstyle7>*Groups of 10 or more: 1/2 Price
Catch & Release: $10 per person
Annual Pass: $12 per person
*</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><DIV class=Object155><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle><DIV class=text-align:center;margin-left:0px;text-indent:0px;><SPAN class=textstyle9><U>*You Clean
*</U><SPAN class=textstyle7>*$1.50/lb.
$1.25/lb.
*</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><DIV class=Object156><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle><DIV class=text-align:center;margin-left:0px;text-indent:0px;><SPAN class=textstyle9><U>*Cleaned
*</U><SPAN class=textstyle7>*$2.00/lb.
$1.75/lb.
*</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><DIV class=Object157><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle><DIV class=text-align:center;margin-left:0px;text-indent:0px;><SPAN class=textstyle9><U>*Filleted
*</U><SPAN class=textstyle7>*$2.25/lb.
$2.00/lb.
*</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><DIV class=Object158><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left><DIV class=text-align:left;margin-left:0px;text-indent:0px;><SPAN class=textstyle4>*NOTICE: If small fish aren't damaged, unhook carefully and 
toss back. Please catch all fish you catch above 1 lb. If you 
would like to catch more fish than you care to keep, please 
ask whether we need some for our own use*<SPAN class=textstyle6>.
</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><DIV class=Object159><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left><DIV class=text-align:left;margin-left:0px;text-indent:0px;><SPAN class=textstyle7>*Tackle Rental: $4 per pole - *<SPAN class=textstyle4>*(Inc. 1 Pliers per group)
Extra Hooks, etc. Provided as Needed
*<SPAN class=textstyle7>*Extra Pliers Rental: $1
*</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><DIV class=Object160><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left><DIV class=text-align:left;margin-left:0px;text-indent:0px;><SPAN class=textstyle7>*Tackle for Purchase: Needle Nose Pliers - $4
Hooks: 5/$1 - Floats: 2/$1 - Weights: 4/$1
*</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><DIV class=Object161><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left><DIV class=text-align:left;margin-left:0px;text-indent:0px;><SPAN class=textstyle7>*Bait: $3 per cup of Fish Liver (recommended)
$4.50 per package of Dough Bait
$6.50 for Saltwater (Gulp!)
*</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><DIV class=Object162><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left><DIV class=text-align:left;margin-left:0px;text-indent:0px;><SPAN class=textstyle7>*Fish Prices:
Up to 4 lbs. ea. -
4 lbs & Up ea*</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

by the way there not just any old channel cat, there are a hybrid cat half channel cat/half blue cat thats why they grow so large in there iv been up there several time and i have caught many over 15 pounds


----------

